# M1 Bezel



## ianc911 (May 25, 2006)

Hello

I have unfortunately lost the bezel insert from my M1

Is it possible to get a replacement ?

I have seen Seiko ones for sale on Ebay but not quite the same dimension.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you email me at [email protected] then I can give you a price for a new bezel insert to fit the M1, we have them in stock.









Welcome to the forum by the way,


----------



## ianc911 (May 25, 2006)

Roy said:


> If you email me at [email protected] then I can give you a price for a new bezel insert to fit the M1, we have them in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy

Thanks for the welcome, I will email.


----------

